# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  5 njerzit me te pasur ne bot

## lendi

Ketu po publikojm fotot e 5 njerzve me te pasur ne botë


Fillojm nga i pesti

Ingvar Kamprad

March 30/1926/age81

Sweden

33bilion$

----------


## lendi

I katërti




Carlos Slim Helu



January 28/1940/age 67

Mexico

59bilion $

----------


## lendi

I treti




Warren Buffett

August 30/1930/age 77

Omaha Nebraska USA

52.4bilion $

----------


## lendi

I dyti



Bill Gates

October 28/1955/age 52

Seatle Washington. USA

59bilion$

----------


## lendi

i pari









ti je i pasur me namazin tend ...e ata jan të varfër
أنت الغنـي بدعائك وصلاتك لربك ... وهم الفقـراء ...

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى
(( يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الاخرة هم غافلون ))

اللهم اجعلنا اغنى خلقك بك .... وأفقر عبادك إليك

----------


## dijetari

> nuk e kuptoj pse e ke hapur kete teme te komuniteti musliman?!


         E ka hapur temen ne komunitetin musliman per nje arsye shum te drejt ,per ti tregoar botes se njeriu me i pasur esht aj njeri qe i lutet Allahut,dhe e adhuron at,dhe kata jan muslimanet lol .

----------


## ILMGAP

Tema duket interesante, por problemi është se ne a kemi dëshirë të bëjmë humor apo të kuptojmë thelbin e saj, tema dëshiron të tregon që pasuria më e madhe tek një njëri është besimi, adhurimi, dashuri ndaj Krijuesit, gjë e cila bëhet me anë të Namazit.

----------


## lendi

Allahu te shperbleft per pergjegjejet e tua o ILMGAP dhe Dijetar sepse po me duket se me te vertet i  pasketi  kuptuar rendsin e kesaj teme ndersa sa iperket hasanit le te me tregoj ai mua se ku eshte dashur ta vendos ket tem si pas tijna allahu e udhezoft inshalla.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pasuria me e madhe e dikujt eshte kur Zoti eshte me te !!

----------


## pejani34

> keta me mjekrra dhe me pantallona te shkurtuara jane nje grup muslimanesh qe e quajne veten "selefinje" dhe qe deklarojne se vetem ata jane grupi i shpetuar kurse ne muslimanet e tjere sipas tyre jemi te gjithe ne zjarr!


mos bo propagand , tutju ALLAHUT se muslimani muslimanit ,nuk i thot asht per ne zjar,

----------


## Milkway

> mos bo propagand , tutju ALLAHUT se muslimani muslimanit ,nuk i thot asht per ne zjar,


E ka thene te vertetten , e sa per kete qe thu qe muslimani si thot muslimanit qe shkon ne zjarr une jam 100% me ty.....se me kete fjal ata dalin prej islamit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Semra 1985

> i pari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All-llahu Subhanehu we Te'ala të shpërbleftë për këtë...

----------


## Enii

e bukur kjo ...krahasim inteligjent .. eshte njesoj sikur te krahasosh parajsen dhe ferrin qe kan nderruar vendet ..

----------


## hasanhyseni

> mos bo propagand , tutju ALLAHUT se muslimani muslimanit ,nuk i thot asht per ne zjar,





> E ka thene te vertetten , e sa per kete qe thu qe muslimani si thot muslimanit qe shkon ne zjarr une jam 100% me ty.....se me kete fjal ata dalin prej islamit


O nuk po bej propagande por po e them te verteten.

Te ne ne Prizren ky grup na thote keshtu perdite neve, se ata jane te shpetuarit dhe ne jo, se ata jane ne synetin e paster te Pejgamberit kurse ne bidatxhinje, etj.

S'kam nevoje une me ju tut Allahut pejan kur e flas te verteten, Allahut duhet me ju tut e mos me bo shpifje!

----------


## ILMGAP

> Mos ke bo ti naj statistik qe nxjerr 80 % ???
> 
> Ne qka bazohesh qe jan bidatgji?? Vetem pse nuk i lshojn mjekrat apo qka??


Jo që nuk lëshojnë mjekrrat por se janë JoPraktikant të Islamit !!!

----------


## Milkway

> Jo që nuk lëshojnë mjekrrat por se janë JoPraktikant të Islamit !!!


Pra njerzve qe nuk praktikojne islamin nuk ju thuhet musliman , kurse bidatgji kujt i thuhet ???

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pra njerzve qe nuk praktikojne islamin nuk ju thuhet musliman , kurse bidatgji kujt i thuhet ???


Atyre që sjellin Risi në fe - Diqka të re !!!

----------


## Milkway

> Atyre që sjellin Risi në fe - Diqka të re !!!


Pra keta qe kan ardhur mbas luftes qenkan bidatgji , sepse keta sjellen gjera te reja ne fe ne Kosove . E jo keta qe kan praktiku islamin prej shekujsh .

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pra keta qe kan ardhur mbas luftes qenkan bidatgji , sepse keta sjellen gjera te reja ne fe ne Kosove . E jo keta qe kan praktiku islamin prej shekujsh .


Kush janë këta që kanë ardhur mbas luftës ?!

----------


## Milkway

> Kush janë këta që kanë ardhur mbas luftës ?!


Keta me mjekra dhe me ide ndryshe nga popullsia . Mos u be kishe spo kuptoj apo kishe spo di .

----------

